# Firmware update 1.3 available for Toshiba HD-A2 & HD-XA2



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

It has been used over the net to update players. From the Toshiba website:
http://www.tacp.com/tacpassets-images/notices/hddvd2firmware.asp


> Firmware Update Version: *1.3*
> 
> Applicable Models: HD-XA2, HD-A2, HD-A2W, and HD-D2.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Man... I haven't even gotten it plugged up yet. I suppose I'll go ahead and order the disc.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

I updated my HD-XA2 over the net tonight. Took 1/2 hour. No problems. The final showing firmware version was 1.3/T19T. My audio calibration of the 5.1 analog outs was preserved. Played a little bit of Seabiscuit and everything seemed ok. When I got into the audio cal I could hear the subwoofer tone at a low level. Not check it yet with a SPL meter. I had calibrated the 5.1 analog outputs with a SD DVD Avia calibration disc.

Sonnie, It really will be worthwhile to get your player hooked up to the internet. Run that ethernet CAT 5 cable from your router to the player. Soon studios like Universal will allow downloading/playback of new movie trailers etc. and other things over the net. :jump:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It would be a major undertaking to get a CAT5 cable from my router to the HT room... if only the XA2 had a wireless card in it. I guess I may have to eventually just do it though. Those are some seriously close quarters in the attic over that router... I need to lose about 50lbs and I might be able to squeeze through.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

What firmware 1.3 fixes. Posted elsewhere on the net:


Robert Zohn of Value Electronics said:


> One of my appropriate Toshiba contacts has told me the following:
> 
> 1. Occasional video stutter fixed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow... that's quite a list of improvements.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> It would be a major undertaking to get a CAT5 cable from my router to the HT room....


There's an easier way to do it. Many wireless routers support a mode called "wireless bridge" mode or else sell compatible "wireless gaming adapters" (which is pretty much the same as a dedicated wireless bridge). Then all you do is put in a router set to bridge mode or a dedicated bridge where your hd-a2 is. The hd-a2 will see this as a regular ethernet connection.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Tried to do it this morning and it would come back can't find network I got the DHCP enabled and it found my DNS, i am using aLinksys WRT54G, has any run into this. I don't have the DMZ open and ports are filtered out above 5700 cause of lack of need and the fact that viruses tend to come over ports 5700-30,000

Does anyone know if i can dowload the CD off bit torrent or ?


EDIT: just saw It may be interupted by a disc in the player and i was listening to a CD this morning
~Bobby


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2007)

khellandros66 said:


> Tried to do it this morning and it would come back can't find network I got the DHCP enabled and it found my DNS....


If it found your DNS and DHCP ok, then just let it sit overnight and try again the next day. That's what I had to do and I saw elsewhere that someone else had had the same thing happen (which is why I didn't panic).


----------

